# Ordered Marware Eco Flip and Boxwave Flip K3 covers; see Boxwave Review here



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

In case anyone here is still looking as K3 cover options, here's some news. I've been in touch with both companies via email to see if and when they would have K3 flip/easel/platform style covers available and as of yesterday, here is the latest info:

Marware stated they should have the new covers posted on their website "within the next two weeks, if not sooner" and Boxwave stated they may have their vertical flip cases available as early as next week.

Previously, the Marware Kindle covers have only been offered in black. I don't have any information about color options for the new K3 covers. (I did not ask as I don't expect this to change....but maybe I'll be surprised.)

For the K2, the Boxwave covers have been available in Black, Sienna Brown, and Ruby Patent (red). I asked about the K3 color options and they stated, "In the initial release, we will be offering the Vertical Flip Cases in Nero Black and Sienna Brown." They also said you can "place a product request on our BoxWave website if you have not done so already. We would appreciate your suggestion since we develop our products based on the number of requests we receive for a particular model."

I purchased several covers for my K2 last year and found the Marware Eco Flip was the best cover ever! (I posted a review in the KB "Cover/Case Review" section last August.) The design allows the Kindle with or without a skin to fit. In addition to all the *wonderful * design, quality, and protection features of this case, I have found the hand strap feature to be a huge bonus. When the cover of the case is flipped back, I am able to slip either my left or right hand snuggly into the hand strap which, in essence, allows the Kindle to rest on my hand without actually holding/gripping the Kindle itself -- and still turn pages with the same hand. After becoming so spoiled by this hand strap feature, and I became reluctant to get a case that does not offer it. It saved me from spending more money on additional accessories and it really is the perfect cover!

(FYI, I recently discovered that Amazon started offering the Marware Kindle 2 covers a few months ago, but under product details, it states the cover weighs 8 ounces and the shipping weight is 6.7 ounces which, even if reversed, is not accurate; on a small digital a postage scale at work, my K2 Eco Flip cover weighs under 6 ounces.)

You can see a good picture of the hand strap feature on the product page at Amazon. (sorry; I tried, but could not paste the image here)

I'll definitely be ordering a Marware Eco Flip for my new K3 Wifi. 

I have not seen a Boxwave cover in person, however, since the K3 is lighter than the K2, I am considering the Boxware K3 Flip cover in a color other than black, for variety, even though it does not have the hand strap feature. Their pricing is reasonable and reviews for their K2 covers were very positive.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

That handstrap is a cool feature! Nice protective secure cover, and very neat and professional-looking too.
























Oh, the Boxwave looks nice too - I had a book-style in the Sienna Brown for my K2 and loved it.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Did you notice the fingernail in the pic of the Marware case? A little problem with their photo editing?


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for adding the pictures, Tam!

No, I had not noticed the fingernail - ick!!! I had only glanced at the photos when I found them on Amazon a short time ago, since I already had the cover which I ordered directly from Marware last year. Other than the nail, the photos are very accurate. The interior suede-like material is very soft and feels good to touch, and it does not attract the pet hair from my 3 cats and 1 Chihuahua-baby.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I also own the book-style in the Boxwave Sienna Brown for my K2 and I really like it a lot.  It's extremely light weight and the leather is very soft.  It barely adds any thickness to the Kindle 2.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Marware posted their K3 Eco Flip, Eco Vue (book style), and new Silicone covers on their website a few days ago for pre-order. I ordered the Eco Flip which was $29.99, no tax, and free shipping. I emailed Marware to find out if the estimated arrival date of October 30 meant arrival to them or to the customer; their response was that it's to them and that they would ship to customers shortly after that.

The photos of the flip cover on the site weren't the best, and the stitching quality, in particular, leaves a bit to be desired. My guess is that they used a prototype of the covers in their rush to get the products posted so they could start getting orders. Since their K2 cover is very well made and still looks great after more than a year of constant handling and use, I am hoping the quality of the actual shipped K3 covers will be just as great.   

Soooooooooo, the Boxwave Vertical Flip covers are available (and in stock) through Boxwave and at Amazon. They are $22.95 and the shipping at Amazon is cheaper at $2.50. I wasn't planning on getting two covers this soon, but since there is still a wait for receiving the Marware case, I am probably going to order the Sienna Flip cover tonight or tomorrow, which should then be delivered to me by the end of the week. I am just getting so impatient to have my K3 in a cover. If I went to dinner at a restaurant once or twice, I would easily spend $26 and really have nothing to show for it later, right? Or two movies at the theater with popcorn would be about the same cost, right? Or it would be the same for a bottle of Chambord or Frangelico? Right? (I think I just enabled myself, *sigh*)

Has anyone else ordered one of these Flip covers or is anyone else planning to? 
I was really tempted to get one of the JavoEdge MiMo Flip covers, but they are not being shipped yet and the JavoEdge rep posted that they were a very snug fit and did not recommend using a skin with them.  

Meanwhile, my glossy Winter Sparkle Decal Girl Skin arrived to today! It sure brightened up my graphite K3. It's got so many pretty colors in it, it should go well with just about any color cover.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I did order the Boxwave Sienna Flip cover over the weekend and it should be delivered to me tomorrow. I'll post again and let you know how I like it. 

Since the 3.02 update fixed the slower-page-turns-in-the-sun issue, outside of some occasional creaky noises (without any detectable frame separation), I am not experiencing any of the other reported problems with the K3. Those little creaky noises are another reason I am anxious to have a cover; I figure using the K3 in a case, the creaking will stop or at least will not get worse.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

I received the Boxwave Sienna Flip case today (not yesterday due to a UPS snafu) and I like it!   

Here are my pros: 
I think it's a very good, practical, functional, lightweight cover for the K3. It's looks very nice, too. The color appears a shade or two darker than the golden oak wood cabinets in my kitchen; also similar to a camel color---just what I was hoping it would be. It feels very good to the touch (very impressive for faux leather), and the distressed look is just right and not overdone (well, maybe just a teensy bit at the top part of the cover on the fold line that flips back, but no biggie). The gray interior is darker than I expected from the description and unexpectedly fairly close to the graphite color of my kindle; this is very much to my liking as I don't care for most shades of light gray. The quality of the materials and workmanship, stitching and all, seems top notch. The kindle fits inside all the corners very securely. I did the "wave-it-over-the-bed test" and the kindle never budged from how it was secured inside the cover. Time will tell, but overall the cover seems very well constructed, durable, and well worth the price. I like how the kick stand stays closed in place magnetically so it's not flopping around and won't get caught on anything when in my handbag. Incidentally, the cover (with the kindle inside) fits perfectly into a Mivizu K2 neoprene case that I have; had the cover been slightly bigger, it would not have. I don't think I need the extra protection of the neoprene case with this cover, but it's nice to have it as an option. The bottom corner straps do not block any of buttons, on the keyboard or the bottom of the kindle, and another big positive of this design is that it doesn't prevent you from seeing the beautiful Decal Girl skin. One more thing: Like my K2 Marware Eco Flip, my new Boxwave cover is not attracting cat hair. I even laid it down and rubbed it on a blanket full of cat hair, and only 2 hairs stuck to the inside edge of the cover. 

Here are my quasi-negative thoughts: 
I did not realize there were no speaker cut outs on this cover. Not a big deal for me, though...I have music downloaded on my K3, but rarely listen to it on it. 
I do miss the hand-strap feature of the Marware Eco Flip cover, and because of the kick stand, when the Boxwave Flip is folded all the way back, it is actually a little bit thicker than the K2 in the flipped back Marware cover is (I did a side by side comparison). However, all is perfectly comfortable when holding the Boxwave with the cover just flipped over and not all the way back and down. Also, I have been used to reading the K3 coverless for the last 5 weeks, so using a cover again (and one that is different that what I used with the K2) may just require a few days to get acclimated again. The first weekend with the K3 aggravated my carpal tunnel (both wrists), but that got better shortly thereafter. I'm sure it's just a matter of getting used to new handling and gripping techniques. LOL 

Did anyone else order either the Marware or Boxwave K3 covers? Thoughts?


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Are you sure it's faux leather?  When I bought my Boxwave for my K2, the Amazon description said it was genuine leather.  It does feel and smell like real leather to me as well.  The inner lining is just a felt like material.  Maybe the new ones for the K3 are faux leather now.  Mine does have 6 holes over each speaker on the back of the case.


----------



## LuvMyKindle (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi laurie_lu:

I know the Boxwave K2 covers have holes for the speakers, but K3 Flip cover does not have holes or cut outs. I do not know why they made the covers without that, but I rarely listen to TSS or music on the kindle, so it's not as important to me as it might be for others...

As for the covers being genuine leather or not, I do think some of the K2 covers had leather versions, but I am not sure. For the K3 Flip covers, both the Boxwave and Amazon websites say, "Sienna Leather Vertical Flip Kindle Case" in the title line. However, the description on the Boxwave website goes on to state, "Simple and elegant, BoxWave's Sienna Leather Vertical Flip Case is a slim leather case that is custom fitted for your Amazon Kindle (6" Display, Latest Generation). This durable synthetic leather  case protects....."  and on Amazon, in one area, it says, "Animal friendly synthetic leather," and under the Product Description it states, "Simple and elegant, BoxWave's Sienna Leather Vertical Flip Case is a slim leather case  that is custom fitted for your Kindle. This durable synthetic leather case  protects and neatly stores your Kindle everyday, while giving it a timeless look."  
So there you have it - very contradictory!!!   

On one hand, I really dislike when companies do this as it feels very misleading to me. Something is either genuine leather or faux/synthetic leather, unless it is made with both - like when shoes have genuine leather uppers and the soles are made of man-made materials - in which case the descriptions should just reflect that. But on the other hand, I do like the cover, the price is reasonable, quality appears to be outstanding, and assuming the material is faux leather, it seems to be of very, very good quality, in both looks and feel. Not that it matters, but I think just about anyone looking at it would definitely think it is leather. I don't think either website states what the interior material is. On my cover, it is not suede-like or felt-like. I am not sure what it is exactly, but it feels very much denim-like and looks very nice as well. I found reading my kindle in this new cover today to be an enjoyable experience.


----------

